# Beef Steak Mushrooms



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

If you like beefsteak mushrooms they are up. I just saw a bunch of small ones in my woods


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I would not take any chances eating a beefsteak. I am not a bold mushroom eater. However, I hope to become an old mushroom eater. So I will just avoid them.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Growing up, wild beefsteak mushrooms were the same as the large portobella mushrooms from the grocery store which I believe are labeled beefsteak when large.

I know the false brainy looking morel looking beefsteak that we refer to here... Has anyone else picked the mushrooms I mentioned in my first paragraph?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I know a lot of people that eat the brainy looking ones. I tried them once but I did not like them. Usually when I find them the morels are soon to follow


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

CHASINEYES said:


> Growing up, wild beefsteak mushrooms were the same as the large portobella mushrooms from the grocery store which I believe are labeled beefsteak when large.
> 
> I know the false brainy looking morel looking beefsteak that we refer to here... Has anyone else picked the mushrooms I mentioned in my first paragraph?


Actually, Portobella mushrooms are the same species as the White Button mushrooms found in super markets (Agaricus bisporus). It's just a marketing gimmick. (Sad but true.)

There is another Beefsteak fungus though, Fistulina hepatica. It is totally different from the Brainy-looking one we find here in Michigan.

I have eaten the Brainy-looking ones, they're OK as long as you cook off the, "Rocket fuel" before hand...


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I won't touch the brain beefsteaks. Like Scout mentioned, I see them just before the morels. 

Yeah, I think the buttons are just small un-opened portobella. I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone post the wild variety on here. Pretty sure they're the same as what's sold in stores under the portobella name. When I find them, a quick trip to my uncles to varify identity is a must for me. When a good patch pops up, picking a bushel isn't a stretch. Warm wet weather brings them on, especially around the duck opener.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

CHASINEYES said:


> I won't touch the brain beefsteaks. Like Scout mentioned, I see them just before the morels.
> 
> Yeah, I think the buttons are just small un-opened portobella. I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone post the wild variety on here. Pretty sure they're the same as what's sold in stores under the portobella name. When I find them, a quick trip to my uncles to varify identity is a must for me. When a good patch pops up, picking a bushel isn't a stretch. Warm wet weather brings them on, especially around the duck opener.


 One time my father in law and I were in my woods n Oct and I kicked one of those over. He said if you kick another one over I am going to kick you in the [email protected]@. Then I found out they were good to eat. He called them pink bottoms. I knew where they grew so thick you could not see the ground back by the river. He just stood there and said a few words and went to picking them. That is one of the only fall mushrooms that I ever ate. I have tried the coral ones and they are ok but I don't usually bother with them


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

have ate the mich. beefsteaks a time or 2 when up near Sharon trout drinking.no ill effects here but I don't eat them anymore.my buddys ol man where we were staying ate them for yrs,then out of the blue would get sick if he ate them.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

john decker said:


> have ate the mich. beefsteaks a time or 2 when up near Sharon trout drinking.no ill effects here but I don't eat them anymore.my buddys ol man where we were staying ate them for yrs,then out of the blue would get sick if he ate them.


He met his quota of rocket fuel lol his liver couldn't take anymore.
I had older family members and friends who ate them without a problem but I wont take a chance after reading on them.
still have a buddy that gets pissed when I tell him how many I found and left in the woods.i wont tell him where cause hes the kind of friend who gets rained out from work and will go to your spots without any respect.
:rant:


----------

